# New 90 gallon



## sswon1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Upgraded from the 55 gallon, just moved everything over


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, its gorgeous


----------



## sswon1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you!! I guess I should elaborate, for some reason I could only upload the pic from my phone, not my Mac:

90 gallon with homemade stand by my father
Black sand substrate 
Fluval 405 and a sponge filter tucked in the back
all silk plants except for the little green ones up front, they are plastic. I was fully planted for three years in a dutch style. It just became to much work and I decided to change out to silk early this past summer. My work is cut to just a fraction.
RO system in the basement and water gets pumped up.
LED light left over from my live plant days


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Magnificent!


----------



## sswon1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Moved a few things around and finally have my glass top on. Very happy with the results.


----------

